# 350z wheel offset



## gray350z (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay guys, I just bought a 2003 350z touring package. it has the 17" wheels. What I'm not sure of is if they are 7", 7.5", or 8" wide. I also need to know the offset for these wheels as well. I've been researching into getting a new wheel/tire combo, but I need to know what's on there now so I have data to go on. Is there a web site somewhere with these kind of vehicle specs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

